# Graduate Film Schools for Foreigns students,



## Lvn (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello,

I am thinking about applying for Graduate programs this fall and people are saying to me right and left that there are unofficial rules to how universities accept foreign students. For example they told me USC is very receptive to foreign film students, whereas UCLA is very hard to get into if you're not from USA. Same with AFI. 

I was wondering if there is any truth in these words or if they are just a bunch of anecdotal stuff with no basis. 

Thank you for your help in advance.


----------



## alect006 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey, this is actually my first post, been lurking for almost a year though. I'm an Australian looking to apply for USC, UCLA and AFI.
I can tell you that USC is the most receptive to international students, I went on a tour there last year and spoke to a few people in the cinema department, and general admissions office, and they definitely conveyed their fondness for international students (as does their website) - obviously you have to be as good as the local students, but being international is more likely to work in your favour than against. However you should be aware it's not uncommon for international students in any area to be accepted then change their mind last minute cause they don't want to move - so best to include a strong reason why you'd definitely have no issue living abroad.
UCLA because its a public school has an obligation to let in a high number of local students, so you'd have to be better than the average they take to be accepted as an international student (my understanding is they also don't offer as much support for international students as USC).
As for AFI, I wasn't aware of it being an issue but I'm not really sure.

Hope that helps.

-Tom


----------



## Lvn (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks Tom, that's exactly what I was asking about. 

Hope you keep posting and helping out.


----------



## tabbycat (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello!
I can't speak for USC and UCLA.. but I attend AFI and I can just say that from experience, a lot of foreign students go here.  In fact, in the editing discipline, which I am in, there are only 5 U.S. natives out of 13 total editors.  I have met people from all over the world which is awesome.  Hope that helps!


----------



## notroberttowne (Oct 22, 2009)

Chapman has a sizable population of international students.  I've met students from China, Korea, Greece, Taiwan, Canada, Italy, and the UK so far.  There's probably plenty of other nationalities running around, but I'm antisocial.

I notice that the nonproduction majors tend to favor more American students.  I can only think of a couple international screenwriting or production students.


----------



## Suzako (Oct 22, 2009)

My year at Columbia is about 50% international students, from all over the world.


----------



## Jayimess (Oct 23, 2009)

USC's got plenty of international students, and I know international students at AFI and UCLA as well.


----------



## Jayimess (Oct 23, 2009)

Tabby, how's AFI?

NRT, how's Chapman?

Suzako, how's Columbia?

So nice to see you all...


----------



## Suzako (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey!  I'm having a great time at Columbia.  Its incredibly busy busy busy, but in a good way.  At least, that's what I tell myself.


----------



## duders (Nov 2, 2009)

Anywhere from 1/3 to 1/2 of each incoming class at NYU is international students.


----------



## pleiades (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm a bit late on this thread, but I thought I'd ask anyway.

I was wondering if people had any general inklings of how it works for the MFA screenwriting programs. Are there lower acceptance rates for international students in these programs? I'm a Canadian, so I'd like to get an idea of how many native English speakers from abroad (e.g. UK / Australian) actually get into the programs in L.A. and New York.

If there are any fellow Canucks out there, I'd love to hear from ya.


----------



## Awake&Dreaming (May 11, 2010)

I'm canadian as well =)


----------



## notroberttowne (May 11, 2010)

The screenwriting program at Chapman has a Spanish student, a Filipino student, a Canadian student, a Puerto Rican student, and an English student accepted as first year grads last year.  I think that most other film schools will similarly accept just about anyone if they're a strong applicant that fits the program.


----------



## Lvn (May 12, 2010)

Oh boy, October 2009? Sometimes you just look at something and realize time has a weight to it.

I did get into USC, by the way, so my fears were unfounded.


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (May 15, 2010)

> Originally posted by tabbycat:
> Hello!
> I can't speak for USC and UCLA.. but I attend AFI and I can just say that from experience, a lot of foreign students go here.  In fact, in the editing discipline, which I am in, there are only 5 U.S. natives out of 13 total editors.  I have met people from all over the world which is awesome.  Hope that helps!



i am planning to apply for the Editing discipline at AFI, but i dont have any idea how they choose the students, what are they looking for from the portfolios? can you tell me a little from your experience? and if you dont mind, can i take a look at your editing reels? thanks alot!


----------

